# Barracks Mill Macclesfield



## dead pigeon (Mar 9, 2010)

Barracks Mill was established in 1924 and became a leading screen printing business, experimenting on different types of fabrics. Barracks became part of Courtaulds Group and specialise in the high quality end of the fashion market as well as producing furnishing fabrics. Barracks was primarily a commission printers and whilst having a large design studio to prepare customers designs for printing did not often originate its own designs. 
In later years parts of the Mill were used as a storage facility for a Carpet tile company. In 2004 a fire on the ground floor caused serious damage and the building has been derelict since. Planning has been granted for a re-generation project for the 2.7 hectare site for a retail DIY store. Part demolition has taken place but has been on hold for over a year now. I've been to this site several times and always find a new shot but it's decaying rapidly, it also suffers from a high level of vandalism. Most of the interior has been gutted and some floors are a little warn, but it still has a gripping atmosphere.


----------



## vanburen (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics mate and you seem to have caught an image of an old soldier saluting in the last one ! bonus


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like your photos...some lovely, dereliction delight there too. Love the rusty switch gear.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Some fab pics here -well set-up. The first one is particularly good


----------

